# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کد جاوا اسکریپت برای فرم ثبت نام

## jalaladdin

یک فرم ثبت نام برای سایتم ساختم در صورتیکه کاربر فیلدهای فرم را اشتباه یا خالی بگذارد با کد جاوا اسکریپت به او پیغام خطا میدهد حالا من میخواهم برای قسمت رمز عبور اگر کاربر تنها عددیا حروف وارد کرد به او پیغام رمز عبور ضعیف نشان بده واگر ترکیبی از حروف وعدد وارد کرد پیغام رمز عبور قوی را به او نشان بده
کد های فرم ثبت نام آپلود کردم
 لطفا راهنمای کنید با تشکر

----------


## jalaladdin

لطفا به سوالم جواب دهید

----------

